# doncaster 2012



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

anyone know the dates for doncaster show?


----------



## gingerpony (May 31, 2008)

this year? last one is 6th Nov.


----------



## Gecko1977 (Aug 24, 2011)

Am i right in thinking it's a members only show?


----------



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

No its open to members of the public too :2thumb:


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

gingerpony said:


> this year? last one is 6th Nov.


No sorry, next year 2012. The reason i ask is because its abit of a nightmare sometimes trying to get days off at work but if i get them booked i early like now i will get them off. Just wondered if anyone knows the dates for it next year. Is it the same dates each year or do they change.


----------



## Velcro (May 18, 2010)

I've just been on the IHS website and there's no mention of 2012 dates yet


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

thanks, i had a look yesterday but was unsure weather its on the same week/date each year.


----------



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

I believe its always on a Sunday and theres always a June and a September one, but the dates can vary a bit


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

anyone got any idea the best way to get to the show from middlesbrough since it looks like i cant get a lift .


----------

